# Old Wood Cook Stove Pics



## dwinch53 (Nov 21, 2008)

Ok gang here we go...I am thinking of installing an older or new wood cook stove in my home..Who has them? Do you like them? maybe pro's and con's and some pics...DW opcorn:


----------



## ericjeeper (Nov 21, 2008)

*Here is mine..*





This is before the stove pipe was added.. Please do not build a fire in it though.. The pipe elbow just butts the drywall for looks..
I have radiant heat in my slab. My house is 3200 sq. ft. and the garage is even close to 75 degrees. No need other than looks for the cookstove
http://www.pbase.com/ericjeeper/image/91883320


----------



## pipe welder (Nov 22, 2008)

Yes I have a 1901 Moore cook stove and yes I'm a man and yes I like to cook. Mine is a model designed for coal so burning wood requires constant tending of the fire due to the small fire box. Cooking on a wood stove can be very rewarding for the cook , learning to bake is a bit daunting for the beginner. With wood you have to pay attention constantly or it isn't going to be pretty. There are many old stoves out there the problem is finding one not worn out, new ones are available but expensive. Find a good stove and remember these things were built for old houses with large kitchens and require lots of clearance from combustibles.


----------



## ktm rider (Nov 22, 2008)

I have been looking for a decent wood cook stove for my wife for 6 yrs now. We live in a log home and she would just love to have one of these stoves and actually convert it to gas and use it everyday in the kitchen.

I thought about buying her one of the new ones, until i seen the price :jawdrop: 

If anyone has one for sale please let me know...


----------



## Zodiac45 (Nov 22, 2008)

Here's mine, a 1909 Glenwood C. These are really great stoves. They are a large chunk of cast and so radiate allot of heat, plus you can cook and bake with them. The whole top is a giant cooking surface. Slide too the left for higher heat, right for less. When baking you need too spin the bread etc.. 180 degrees at half time as the oven is hotter on the firebox side. I use mine from Oct-May up here in Maine. Note temp gauge on oven door at 475


----------



## Crofter (Nov 22, 2008)

I opted for a new one that is all plate steel, no castings and no sheet metal. It does not have all the authentic charm of the oldies but is a bit more compact and airtight. do a google on Kitchen Queen to see a picture. Mennonite made in Indiana.
It has some differences in air flow that gives a very even oven heat although the oven door thermometer is totally out of whack. I shifted its range so it is about right at 350 F. It is set up for a water heating coil which I have not got around to installing yet as I want to move the water heater immediatley behind it. If the weather gets on the warm side, you wind up overheating the house before you get the oven to biscuit temperature but it will be kind of nice if the power is off for a week sometime. This one is UL listed which might be of concern if your home insurance is sticky. An old original might be more of a problem.


----------



## coog (Nov 22, 2008)

Zodiac45 said:


> Here's mine, a 1909 Glenwood C. These are really great stoves. They are a large chunk of cast and so radiate allot of heat, plus you can cook and bake with them. The whole top is a giant cooking surface. Slide too the left for higher heat, right for less. When baking you need too spin the bread etc.. 180 degrees at half time as the oven is hotter on the firebox side. I use mine from Oct-May up here in Maine. Note temp gauge on oven door at 475



She's a beauty.I have my Grandma's sitting in a shed, waiting to be of service.Lot of good memories.What does your insurance co. say about it?


----------



## Zodiac45 (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks Coog,

Yep love the old gal. I have a second one in the barn myself. Insurence didn't say a word since I said it's a cookstove and not a primary heater. I think they look at it like a decoration, although I said I do run it from time too time (wink)


----------



## tatra805 (Nov 22, 2008)

This is what my great-grandmother was using






Coal burner. 
As you can see the oven part can slide forward over the fire-bowl to regulate temperature in the oven.

Great memories and one day i'll find one


----------



## coog (Nov 22, 2008)

tatra805 said:


> This is what my great-grandmother was using
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I bet I've seen a million of these old cookstoves, but never one like yours...I like it!!


----------



## AOD (Nov 22, 2008)

I think a lot of those old cookstoves suffered the same fate as a lot of the old steam tractors during WWII scrap metal drives. Wood/coal heating devices were spared because oil and gas furnaces were not in widespread use until the 1950's, while gas and electric cookstoves have been around for a lot longer.


----------



## b1rdman (Nov 22, 2008)

Here's mine. 

I must have posted this a half dozen times over the years but I'm pretty proud of it so here we go again....






There have been years when we only used it during the holidays for supplemental cooking but now it's a "daily burner". For the last few weeks I'd say we've prepared more meals on this stove than on our electric one.


----------



## WidowMaker (Nov 22, 2008)

Here's a great looking stove from the stove picture tread


http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=59905&d=1195170195
====

If you don't like the price of a new one you sure as hell won't like the price of a "Good" old one..


----------



## Joshlaugh (Nov 22, 2008)

I have been trying to convince my wife for years that we could use one. Our kitchen is the coldest room in our house and we would use it only in the fall/winter time. Maybe I can show her some of the ones you guys own that that will help my "cause"


----------



## Kate Butler (Nov 25, 2008)

*Here's mine*

It a commercial/institutional Glenwood; eight 'burners', central firebox capable of holding a fire overnight, originally set up for a hot water tank in the back, 7 (yes, 7) dampers - making it possible to run 2 different temps in the ovens. It's one wa-aaay cool stove and I use it daily in the winter and weekly the rest of the year.


----------



## coog (Nov 25, 2008)

Kate Butler said:


> It a commercial/institutional Glenwood; eight 'burners', central firebox capable of holding a fire overnight, originally set up for a hot water tank in the back, 7 (yes, 7) dampers - making it possible to run 2 different temps in the ovens. It's one wa-aaay cool stove and I use it daily in the winter and weekly the rest of the year.



WOW!!


----------



## bowtechmadman (Nov 25, 2008)

Gorgeous stove guys...gettin a bit green here. I think my wife would disagree w/ my desire to have one.


----------



## WidowMaker (Nov 25, 2008)

ktm rider said:


> I have been looking for a decent wood cook stove for my wife for 6 yrs now. We live in a log home and she would just love to have one of these stoves and actually convert it to gas and use it everyday in the kitchen.
> 
> I thought about buying her one of the new ones, until i seen the price :jawdrop:
> 
> If anyone has one for sale please let me know...



=====

Here's one but it probaly cost ya as much to ship as the stove cost...

http://yakima.craigslist.org/hsh/920068259.html


----------



## tatra805 (Nov 26, 2008)

These are still produced and sold here.






Price around 300 USD. 

A lot of people are still using them daily in our remote areas where gas is not available or for their weekend houses where it doubles as central heating.

We had an old one in our old house and tried it a couple of times. The main problem is the small firebox on these things so you really have to be home and keep an eye on it every half hour.

Some, as ours, had a seperate firebox for the oven. With the primary firebox you heat 2 cooking plates (so 1/3 of the top surface) and with the second one the oven and the 4 other cooking plates.

The one on the picture has only one firebox (top small door) the bottom door is the ashtray and the big door the oven, The metal knob next to the oven door regulates the hot airflow around the oven or directly to the chimney.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Nov 26, 2008)

Good pics, nice stoves!  A friend went to an auction with me in August (same one I scored my 036 at) and bought a Mealmaster, made by Knox Stove Co. in Knoxville,Tenn. Stove was made in the 50's, company still in business, still can get all parts, design relatively unchanged. No website, but they sell around $1500. worth a look.


----------



## S Mc (Nov 30, 2008)

WidowMaker said:


> Here's a great looking stove from the stove picture tread
> 
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=59905&d=1195170195
> ...



I'll take that as a compliment WidowMaker. I love my stove. I also love everyone's antiques. They are so awesome. 

DW, When we built our house in 1996, we planned the whole house around this stove. Since we get so much wood as a by-product of the business it just made sense. We have electric backup heat in the house (for insurance purposes) but have never turned it on. Coldest we have experienced here (at this location) is -25 deg F. The house is a 2-story, 1634 sq ft.

We cook and heat on this year round. During the summers on very hot days we go to sandwiches, BBQs and salads...but since all my electric stove friends do that also, I don't think of that as copping out. I don't even have an electric stove in the house, or a microwave for that matter.

This stove is a 1920s replica with an enlarged firebox that will hold up to 20" logs. The baking and roasting does take knowing your woods. For example, roasting a turkey (long times at moderate heat) I will use the pines, cottonwoods. For a hot fire, I will go to the maple, elm (we don't have much oak out here).

I believe we gave up a lot of taste and enjoyment when we succumbed to the lure of convenience and expedience. And there is nothing quite so comforting as cozying up to the stove after coming in from a cold work day.

Go for the wood stove. And enjoy.

Sylvia


----------



## jenndrake1976 (Oct 8, 2011)

*Leuvense wood cooking stove*



tatra805 said:


> This is what my great-grandmother was using
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I have one my Dad gave me to restore just last week,he just doesnt have the energy for that kind of thing anymore.


----------



## fhafer (Dec 2, 2015)

This is how it looked when I bought it. I'm about a week away from taking the "finished" photos. Waiting on one last box of parts to arrive. It's a Glascock Victor Junior.


----------



## Ymountainman (Dec 3, 2015)

That's cool, you gonna bake some biscuits?


----------



## milkman (Dec 3, 2015)

My Uncle bought a wood/gas cookstove in 1942, I bought it at his sale a few years back the gas part of the stove was never hooked up. It's setting in my shed and I'd have it in the house if I had room. Looks like this picture.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Dec 3, 2015)

I keep mine in the garage on wheels, when I want to cook on it, I push it outside,






It lights easy,






and takes very little scrap wood off my BSM to keep the oven at 350*, or even higher,






It sure cooks great and is fun to use...

SR


----------



## Oldman47 (Dec 4, 2015)

You guys have to be kidding. You have nice wood stoves like that and they are not inside your house.


----------



## fhafer (Dec 7, 2015)

Ymountainman said:


> That's cool, you gonna bake some biscuits?



Bacon and eggs first! Using the oven will be a learning curve. We're planning on building a separate cookhouse at the camp so we can use it year-round.


----------



## Jere39 (Dec 8, 2015)

We replaced a very old and ornate Columbia at our cabin in the mountains with this one:




That's our cook tending the fire. And here it is in the background with a crew of Hollywood body doubles playing the roles of hungry hunters late in the week:


----------



## mt.stalker (Dec 8, 2015)

looks like u r really roughing it


----------



## Oldman47 (Dec 8, 2015)

Roughing it? They are eating off the floor.


----------



## Jere39 (Dec 8, 2015)

Oldman47 said:


> Roughing it? They are eating off the floor.



Table custom built, inside the cabin in the late 1940's and covered with that even more custom linoleum in the early 50's after the cost of the wood for the table was amortorized, and the members were feeling flush again. There has been some crazy talk about updating the curtains again, but I think that fad will pass too.


----------



## Iska3 (Dec 9, 2015)

That is a class act picture for sure. If I had a stove like that, it would be in the kitchen. 
I'll bet those guys have a lot of memories to talk about, great times for sure. Makes me want to be one of the guys at the table.. Nice Post!! 



Jere39 said:


> Table custom built, inside the cabin in the late 1940's and covered with that even more custom linoleum in the early 50's after the cost of the wood for the table was amortorized, and the members were feeling flush again. There has been some crazy talk about updating the curtains again, but I think that fad will pass too.


----------



## Jere39 (Dec 9, 2015)

Iska3 - I have traveled to MN regularly for several years, and had the distinct fortune to be welcomed to a couple great fishing camps, and a small cabin on a lake for some great duck hunting. Most of those hosts have been here to PA for some time in my duck blind, or a trip to the mountains for some quality time in the PA woods. So, if you ever get to PA, you'd be welcome to join us for a weekend or a week.

Cabin was built by a small group of WWII vets just after returning home after the war. Most were self-taught craftsmen, so we've never had to pay for any service of any kind. We are lucky to have most of the original members (none in that picture though) still with us, and telling great tails of the greatest generation. An interesting note; all of them are (or were) widowers, two have outlived two wives. I'm kind of banking on it being something in the water there. But, as is pretty obvious, no one goes home hungry either.

And, this past week, Mother Nature delivered a nice load of firewood to the front of the cabin:


----------



## Iska3 (Dec 9, 2015)

Jere - My wife is from NJ so I've gone through PA several times, some of the area reminds me of MN. Lot of farm and wood lands. For some reason, I thought your first pictures had a story behind it and I was right. Looks like a great bunch... I guess if a tree was to fall, it couldn't have picked a better place. I hope some of the tree works out for you(s)


----------

